# Matshita uj 841s trouble



## TomStrong (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok I was trying to copy and paste some files to a blank cd. Everytime I try and burn the disc windows pops up and claims that the disc doesn't have enough space even thouigh i'm only burning 14 mb to the cd. I tried several different cds to no avail. I tried watching a dvd and it played fine, then I tried to watch a VCD and it wouldn't play. So I decide to use Nero to burn the files to the cd. I click on Nero and it freezes on me at the page were you choose Data, Music, etc. I noticed that at the bottom of the page it claims that my drive is a Matchita DFD Ram (4!s. I go to the device manager and sure enough It sayas Matchita DFD Ram (4!s. I uninstall the drive and reboot. Low and behold when windows pops up and redetects the drive it claims it's a Matchita DFD Ram (4!s. I purchased and as of a couple months ago the drive showed as a Matshita uj 841s drive. Anyone know what's up with this and how I can fix this so that I can burn cds again? Thanks.


----------



## cstefirta (Jul 12, 2007)

Tom, I realize that you posted your message almost a year ago, but I decided to try my luck anyway. I am having exactly the same problem with my CD/DVD drive! For some unknown to me reason it changed its name to this weird Matchita DFD Ram (4!s. 
Have you manage to resolve this problem? I searched for solutions on Google, Yahoo, and Ask.com but can't find anything! Yours is the only post about this issue. Thanks a million!
Constantin


----------



## Saevus (Feb 26, 2008)

Also having a problem with this model. It will not recognise CD-R or CD-RW and I can't find any firmware for it. Think this model is more trouble than its worth. typical.


----------



## cstefirta (Jul 12, 2007)

Saevus, I in fact had this problem solved by 'sheer dumb luck'! After I reinstalled DLA and DVD-RAM driver on my computer it went back to normal "Matshita" name. 

For DVD-RAM driver follow http://www.techzilla.info/uploads/MatshitaOEM.rar

DLA driver is provided by Sonic. It's proprietary and came with my laptop. If you don't have it try to google it up. Here's the link about this soft http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drive_Letter_Access


----------

